# Peeing after eating bones??



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Hiya all

This is a bit weird but tonight I noticed something strange - Hex and Mojo were outside eating a lamb neck and I was watching. (I like to supervise them eating bones) 
Mojo finished first, she stood up sniffed around to make sure she'd finished everything then took a step forward and did a little pee where she'd just eaten. 

Then she sat with me while we waited for Hex to finish - when he was done she went over to where he'd been, sniffed the ground to check for scraps then did a pee there as well. Just a small "marking" pee.

Has anyone else noticed their dogs doing that? Any ideas why they might do that? 
The only theory I have is perhaps to mask the smell of meat and to "claim" their "kill"


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My dogs eat in crates, but your theory is probably correct.


----------

